# Possible New Features



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As you know we have added a new Tetris game for a way for our members to take a break and have some fun!

I also have the following games available for install if you the members are interested.

Snipers - A great first-person-shooter game with great graphics. 
Spaceship - Spaceship Shootemup! Nice graphics. 
Minesweeper - the classic Windows game!
5Stones - a classic Chinese board game.
Samurai Warrior - a fighting game that's quite high quality.
Flash Pacman - the classic!
Frogger - another classic!
Galactic Warrior - a Space Invaders-like game.
Pong - this is a very basic version! 

All games are in shockwave flash format. Please let me know if your interested in any or all of them. While we are a DBS site I feel it is sometimes nice to kick back and have fun and what better place to do it then on your favorite DBS site. 

Annother addition I am looking to make is (and would like your input on if you think I should make them or not.)

Search the Internet from within DBSTalk.COM! 

Now from within DBSTalk.COM you can search your favorite search engine (google, yahoo, alta vista, excite & lycos). I have seen a few board install this add on and the users have loved it.

You input is welcomed!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

My votes go to (in this order):

PacMan
Frogger
Minesweeper
Pong
5Stones

As for the internet, I think that it's an okay idea from the home page, but that it shouldn't be available on every page (too distracting from the content of the page, IMHO). Very nice site! Good job on all the new features!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Cool!
Heres the games I wouldnt mind having-
Snipers
Spaceship
Galactic Warrior 
Samurai Warrior


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm with Steve...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Or we could have a huge links page that has a link of games on the internet that are for free. Everyone could contribute of the game sites that they know of. I know of a site where you can play monopoly, sorry, and other Parker Brothers games for free against other players on the internet. That is just an example.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I've been looking at some of the Shockwave (not to be confused with Flash) games available, and some of them look REALLY great. I'm downloading the Shockwave Player right now. All these years after it's release (and I even own Macromedia Flash...) it's about time to stop being lazy


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok I added some games.

Here is what I have added. I will make a special Arcade Page later where you can find the below games. (Plus of course Tetris.)

Snipers 
Spaceship 
Minesweeper 
Samurai Warrior 
Flash PacMan 
Frogger 
Galactic Warrior 
Classic PONG

Please note I did not write these games, if there are bugs in the games there there is nothing I can do. I have tested these games on IE and Netscape and they seem to all work.

Have fun!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow Snipers is really cool, but I need a lot of practice 
Spaceships is like a really advanced verson of a game I used to play called Zapper. I'm adicted


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Steve, I like Frogger and PacMan myself. 

I also put in the Internet Search Feature. Currently it is on the top of our main forum page. However after a few days of getting people hooked on it I plan on moving it to somewhere else on the screen.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I like it on the botton better, like at AVS and TiVo


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah, that where it will probably be moved to.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It's been moved to the bottom. I also moved it to the bottom on the search screen because it's easy to confuse the DBSTalk search with the internet search.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Chris, I was planning on moving it yesterday but I had to leave quickly.  

(Don't you just hate it when you are interupted in the middle of something.)


----------

